# Hair colour in a match? Important?



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi there

Just received our 1st form e since approval. I'm feeling very positive about this little being except the hair colour is worrying me.

Firstly, I must say, in no way am I anti-red heads, but for a family of light brown and blondes, I don't think it'd fit in.

The profile of this child is obviously out of date and states the hair colour as dark brown with a hint of auburn. Upto date description tells us it's blonde.
I'm reading into that, that s/he  is actually strawberry blonde/ginger.
Do you think I'm right on this?

I hate to discriminate against this little being solely on hair colour, but I feel that if me and dd are light brown and daddy is blonde, then a red-head would automatically stand out (I mean from us as a family).

Any ideas please ladies? Please don't linch me, I dont know who else to ask about this.
Has anyone else had issues over hair/eye colour? How has it worked out for you?

Please advise, I'm soooo confused!

x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i don't think that means ginger hun, my ds's profile said his hair was showing signs of going red (no one in either mine or dh family are remotely red) and we did worry about him fitting in, turns out he is not even slightly a red head (not that i am against red heads either) he's a little blondie   if i were you i would ask your sw see what she knows or can find out as i'm sure any child needs to feel they fit into the family and not stand out as being different  

good luck hun

pam xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi - for what it's worth.................don't worry, if every thing else is fine, then go for it.

Our DD is a pretty Blondie dainty thing but big as in tall in a family of 3 brown heads and every one says she looks like me, the poor thing, I can't see it but then again she will do something & I think that's me so I don't think hair colour matters.

love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Ever
I'd ask for clarification on hair colour, maybe even the BPs hair colour, if it is worrying you that much.  I wouldn't say it reads ginger either from what you have said.  I was very dark until I was 6 months old then white blond upto the age of 4 yrs, my brother until he was 16 yrs and now we are both dark brown.  Both his kiddies are blond but you can see they will go darker eventually.  My Dad was ginger when little and then went dark brown before his teenage years, just has freckles.  What I guess I'm trying to say is depending on the age and other factors hair colour can change.

Hope you can sort this and littlie is the one for you.
Love
OT x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi all  

Thanks girls. I know it's a silly problem to have! And it shouldn't matter in the slightest.

I remember having similar wobbles when I read dd's form e. We worried about her hair being curly and how curly it might actually be! I think I'd imagined an Annie look-a-like! Infact her hair is gorgeous natural curls and I can't believe it was ever an issue.  

I am going to speak with the sw tomorrow and ask for more upto date details on description.
Must say, I do feel very excited though  

Thanks again. I'll keep you posted x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi there - the child may not be ginger (or strawberry blonde or aubern), but if you were worried about questions or standing out etc. Children from a mix of blonde and brown haired parents are often ginger...my brother for example...mum is brunette and dad (was!) blonde. My brother came as a bit of a surprise, but I've met many couples whose blonde, brown mix have made ginger. So, they may stand out, but I think only as much as they would in a ginger family. I'm sure if you ask though they can clarify it for you. Good luck.

Kay xxx


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Hi Ever  

ummmm, trying not to take this too personally  

My dad has red hair, my mum has dark brown hair - 

I got the 'red' genes and my brother got the 'brown' genes

My brother used to tease me growing up about my hair, saying he got the best genes etc BUT the tables have turned because he now has a little red headed daughter and neither him or his wife are red heads (they are both brown haired).  If there is any red in the family you can have a red headed child - it is a dominant gene so this child won't look out of place with you and DH!  My neice does stand out but only in a GOOD WAY!!!  She has beautiful blue eyes and hair to die for   

It's not the end of the world if little one starts to turn red, it's a good thing in my book!!  GO FOR IT!  

Dame Edna xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Sorry if I did offend anyone.... I honestly didn't mean to!!

Infact some of my best friends are red heads, and like you say ginger can spring up in any family! We know it's probably a fact that if we could've had a biological baby, it would've been ginger. Both our mum's mums were true redheads so it's bound to come out somewhere!

We're feeling more optimistic about things now anyway. I think it's that defensive mechanism that kicks in. If we can find a reason to say no to this child then at least it saves us from being turned down by the child's sw!!!


I'm afraid this little being is already in my heart, no matter what colour his hair, or teeth or toe nails are! So woe-betide anyone who stops this match   
Please keep everything crossed for me!!! xxx


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Good luck Ever and absolutely no offence taken but we red heads are a firey bunch and must stick together!!

As Catherine Tate says _'Gingers for justice!'_

Hope it all works out for you.
Dame Edna


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Our little boy is blonde and we both are dark. His hair is very curly ours are both straight. He is small and slight we are both over 6 foot. However I like many others on here have already been told 3 times he looks like me. Oh, and a lady in the doctors surgery asked where he got his curly hair from.....?


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Ever,

Just to add my thoughts, it is normal to feel this way. Pooh bear is a red head and me and dh are both brown and we were told pinky had dark hair and she is a little blondie, so we are a real mixed bunch, but i still get coments that pooh bear looks like me and pinky looks like him, so what ever the hair colour it will be fine.  

Infact i was hoping more for a red head this time to match pooh bear. 

I hope it is all going well.

PBMx


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Ever, 

I haven't had a chance to read all the threads on this post, but thought you would be interested to hear my Mum & Dad have dark brown and light brown hair, as do me and my elder sister, but my little sis has ginger hair! 

Apparently my granny used to have ginger hair and it skipped a generation. 

Hope this helps you with your decision & good luck!

Bluebells xxxx


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

P.S My niece is the same, auburn with brown haired parents and a real stunner 

Bluebells x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks girls for all your comments  

PBM - I'm feeling quite like you.... I'm more wanting new baby to match dd's appearance than anything else.

Bluebells - We know full well that in the event of any natural child, chances are we would've had a redhead as both our mum's mothers had red hair. And so far it hasnt come out in the latest generation!
Until now!!!


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Good luck Ever!
Keeping everything crossed for you.
Love
OT x


----------



## cowardly custard (Nov 12, 2005)

Me too, everything is crossed for you!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

for you Ever, dh and DD  

x


----------

